

Ask HN: Shortage of Microsoft Surface Pros? - pedalpete

I&#x27;ve just checked Canada,US and Australian Microsoft online stores (and local stores in Australia), and it appears you can&#x27;t get a Surface 2 Pro with anything but the 128gb configuration.<p>Is it only a short period of time before those sell-out? Did Microsoft build small quantities to prevent another massive write-off? Or are they actually flying off the shelves?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.microsoftstore.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;msusa&#x2F;en_US&#x2F;html&#x2F;pbPage.PDPS&#x2F;productID.286866600<p>Or is there a Surface 3 coming within the next few months (doubtful)?
======
tlack
I mentioned this in another thread, but I'll repeat it here as a valuable data
point.

In early January my Surface Pro keyboard died so I went in to buy the new Type
Cover. They were sold out in all Microsoft and Best Buy stores in South
Florida except for one in deep south Dade. So the accessory demand seems to be
there, which suggest the Surface may actually finally getting the attention it
deserves.

What I'm confused about is why Microsoft doesn't release the data.. are they
confident enough that they don't need the PR spin?

